# Attractions near Disneyland Paris



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi all,

We are going back to Disney Paris for a few days as we have the annual passes.........are there any other attractions in the surrounding area or on the way back to Calais that are worth visiting and suitable for our five year old son

Cheers, Simon.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

There is Parc Astrix that I passed once on the motorway between Calais and Paris..

http://www.parcasterix.fr/en

Also.. Only 45 mins from Calais on the Belgium border ( where they all buy the **** cheap ).. Is PLOPSLAND !!
http://www.plopsa.be/plopsalanddepanne/en
Also here at De panne is a nice seaside resort,,,

I havent been to either parks but with 6 and 4 year old grandkids to occupy over the summer holidays we may end up at one of them...
Especially if the wife needs some **** !! :lol:


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

You could try a few circuits of the Paris peripherique for a bit of excitement!


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

There is a Sea Life centre 5 mins away from the parks

http://www.disneylandparisdirect.com/aquarium_sea_life_park.asp

Ben


----------

